# Headlight Question



## micscott (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a friend with an A6 with xenon headlights. One is out and the Audi dealer has quoted him around $900 for replacement including about $200 for labor. 
This car has seen a rough life including getting crashed into (the rear) recently, and my friend does not want to keep sinking alot of money into it. So, a few questions:
1. Is it that difficult to remove and replace the headlight? I'm guessing the dealer is quoting around 2 hours.
2. Can standard (non xenon) headlights be installed with existing wiring?
I have not been able to look at the car yet.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Wow...talk about getting bent over. What is wrong with the light that it is "out"? Burned out bulb, cracked case/lens, bad ballast/starter? I'd want them to tell me what is wrong before I'd even consider paying that amount. A D2S bulb can be had for $70 online and it doesn't require light removal to replace the bulb. It is tight but it can be done. If you truly need to remove the light the best way is to take off the bumper cover, remove the four torx bolts securing the light and that's it. Probably about 1 to 1.5 hours to do a complete remove and reinstall.


----------



## micscott (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Donuts)*

Thanks for your reply Donuts.
My friend mentioned igniter. I'm guessing that is the same as a starter?


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (micscott)*

it could on number of things that can cause the headlight to stop work. Just work your way down by eliminating the options. Then you should find out what the problem is before you go spending enough money to buy a new set of tires or something. But if your looking to purchase a set of OEM Xenon Audi A6 head lights, I have a set I just removed from my 2001 A6. Let me know if you interested. Great PRICE$$


----------

